# Where's the fishin?



## jstblsd (Jul 6, 2010)

Where is a good place to fish this weekend? Trying to catch anything? I'm having withdrawals!  lol


----------



## grassbed hunter (Apr 6, 2008)

know any good ponds


----------



## Bbagwell (Mar 10, 2010)

I'll be on Escambia in the morning. Knocked em dead the last three weekends.


----------



## Corky (Feb 18, 2010)

Try upper Blackwater from 8-10 am & 3-5. Played around this morning & threw everything back & caught 6 stripers between 19 & 26 inches in about 45 minutes starting at 3:30.


----------



## jstblsd (Jul 6, 2010)

I should have went to blackwater. I messed around off the bank on yellow river caught 1 small bass and that was it. Next weekend i will fishing at Lake Eufaula can't wait.


----------

